# Wondering if anyone knows what this is?



## hibiscusmile (Jul 29, 2009)

A customer or aquaintance send s me pics from across the seas and caught this one here, and it is really beautiful, but weird, anyone know what this could be?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2009)

A bad hairpiece?


----------



## d17oug18 (Jul 29, 2009)

that is one bad XXX comb over lol


----------



## superfreak (Jul 30, 2009)

The caterpillar of a moth of the genus Megalopygidae. Often referred to as ###### caterpillars and flannel moths. When you see hairs like that - dont touch!!


----------



## jameslongo (Jul 30, 2009)

A toupee that fell in a barrel of radioactive waste &amp; gained consciousness?


----------



## ismart (Jul 30, 2009)

Grandpa! They found your toupee! He always loses his toupee when he goes on vaction.


----------



## jameslongo (Jul 30, 2009)

A dead chipmunk that was squashed by the branch it is stuck on?


----------



## ismart (Jul 30, 2009)

jameslongo said:


> A dead chipmunk that was squashed by the branch it is stuck on?


Poor Chip &amp; dale!


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 30, 2009)

superfreak said:


> The caterpillar of a moth of the genus Megalopygidae. Often referred to as ###### caterpillars and flannel moths. When you see hairs like that - dont touch!!


The exact thing I was going to say.  

I've actually caught a few before, they are very cool!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 30, 2009)

dear me, u guys are funny, I really like the grampa one, chip and dale, radioactive, bad hairpiece, and the rest!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 30, 2009)

So is this how they look in oz, Superfreak? We have an example of this family in SE AZ, the "mesquite stinger," Norape tenera, but it doesn't look nearly as impressive as the one pictured here.

Interestingly (to me, anyway!) the name "Megalopygidae" comes from two Greek words, that translate as "big butt."  It's true! Look it up!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow, that caterpillar seems to have a face! or am I looking at his butt?


----------



## Rick (Jul 30, 2009)

Arkanis said:


> Wow, that caterpillar seems to have a face! or am I looking at his butt?


Knowing you probably the butt. B)


----------



## superfreak (Jul 31, 2009)

alrighty, we'll just call them puss caterpillars then... :S


----------



## cloud jaguar (Aug 1, 2009)

No seriously though, is that foremost part of that beastie its butt or mouth - i cannot tell - looks kind of like the cheshire cat actually.


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 1, 2009)

I thought it looked like a dull, headless skunk.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 1, 2009)

Haha, I thought it looked like a skunk or something that lost its stripe


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 1, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Haha, I thought it looked like a skunk or something that lost its stripe


He lost his stripe, and his head! :lol:


----------

